# Der Neue vom Niederrhein



## Lichti (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

mein Name ist Ralf und komme vom schönen Niederrhein.
Vor gut 2 Monaten kam mir die Idee einen kleinen Teich in den Garten zu setzen.
Gesagt getan, ne Woche später war er fertig. Aber dann habe ich das Gewässer noch mal kurzerhand ein wenig vergrößert ( siehe Bild).
Ich bin ein wenig Stolz,da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung hatte und ohne Planung drauflos gebuddelt habe


----------



## Bibo-30 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

 gefällt mir seeehr gut, Dein Teich, Ralf.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Folie an den Rändern, sollte nicht sichtbar sein.....sie wird porös.....und die Fische, wann hast Du sie eingesetzt?? .....Stichwort Nitritpeek......
Ich wünsch Dir viel spaß an der Oase.....und natürlich hier im Forum  schön. das Du hergefunden hast
:willkommen


----------



## Lichti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Hallo,

ich war ganz mutig und habe die Fische nach 2 Tagen eingesetzt 
Das wasser habe ich testen lassen und ich mußte nur den PH wert senken.
Die Fischis sind aber bestens gelaunt und fühlen sich wohl....

Jo das mit der Plane muß ich noch irgendwie ändern  aber wie,keine Ahnung...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Bibo-30 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

hab mal schnell geguckt....und das gefunden  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5686


----------



## Lichti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Danke,

werde mir mal nen Kopf machen


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Ralf,



> ich war ganz mutig und habe die Fische nach 2 Tagen eingesetzt
> Das wasser habe ich testen lassen und ich mußte nur den PH wert senken.



behalte die Nitritwerte gut im Auge,
wenn der Peak kommen sollte kostet
das Deine Fische evtl. das Leben.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

hallo ralf,
mit deinen goldfischen und __ shubunkin wirst du recht bald wieder vergrößern, außer du hast "fischabnehmer", die vermehren sich nämlich dermaßen flott.....


----------



## Barbor (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Ralf

ich find deinen teich 


im  übrigen glaub ich das nachbarn sind...


achso...und ganz klar:willkommen


----------



## Lichti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nitritwerte :shock

sorry ich bin Anfänger....... was heißt das für mich und meine Fischis


----------



## Lichti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*



Barbor schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf
> 
> ich find deinen teich
> 
> ...



Hallo Ulli,

na dann auf nen  
kannst Dich ja mal melden.....


----------



## Lichti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Na von wegen Nachwuchs, ich schmeiß ne Babypille ins Wasser.........

Obwohl vergrößern......hört sich gut an.


----------



## Aristocat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Ralf!
:willkommen hier am Teich!
Wirklich schön Dein Teich


----------



## Lichti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Hallo,

was für ein netter Epfang hier im Forum.....


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

hallo ralf, ich nochmal 

fischpille gibts leider nicht, hätte ich auch schon gebraucht 

zum thema nitrit: das ist absolut giftig für deine fische!!
zum sogenannten nitritpeak kann ich dir auf die schnelle folgendes reinkopieren (unter basiswissen findest du noch mehr davon)  :


Wann Fische einsetzen? (frühstens nach dem Nitritpeak = 4-6 Wochen, besser erst nach 1 Jahr oder nie)

Nitritpeak
Das im Fischkot und in den Stoffwechselprodukten anderer Teichbewohner enhaltene Ammoniak wird von Bakterien zu Nitrit verarbeit, dieses wiederum von anderen Bakterien zu Nitrat, das wiederum von Pflanzen aufgenommen werden kann. So im Einfachen der Kreislauf.
Ein erhöhter Nititwert ergibt sich in der Regel bei neu eingerichteten Teichen dadurch, dass sich zunächst die nitriterzeugenden Bakterien ansiedeln und vermehren und erst in einem zweiten Schritt die Nitraterzeuger. So ist der Nitritwert über einen gewissen Zeitraum erhöht. Das gibt sich mit der Zeit von selber. Das Stichwort zu diesem Prozess heißt " Nitritpeak ". (Quelle: „Haitu“) 

also am besten dauernd kontrollieren und wenn "er" kommt, sofort reagieren!!


----------



## Lichti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Katja,

ich habe das Wasser vor 4 Wochen mal testen lassen und das einzigste was ich brauchte ( mir empfohlen wurde) war von "Söll" " Teichfit".
Die anderen Werte stimmten.

Aber wie oft oder wann merke ich das " Nitritpeak" einsetzt


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

sodele ralf, nun mal das allerallerallerwichtigste!!!!!!
niemals,NIEMALS irgendwelche (wunder)mittelchen in den teich kippen, die tun nur eins, dem geschäft die kasse füllen! 

 was dieses teichfit können soll, aber ein gut angelegter teich, dem man ein bissel zeit gibt, schafft das auch ganz alleine! 

besorg dir einfach einen nitrittest (tröpfchentests sind besser als die streifen) und nehme täglich den wert. so siehst du sofort, ob der nitritwert ansteigt, das wäre dann besagter peak.
ich hab grad nochmal nachgelesen... ob du nach 2 monaten vielleicht sogar schon aus dem kritischen bereich bist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber vielleicht meldet sich noch ein nitritfachmann 

guts nächtle!


----------



## Barbor (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Ralf


werde mich bei gelegenheit bei dir melden

zum Kaffee

Ansonsten kannste dich auch bei mir melden......wenn du meinen teich gucken möchtest

Oder auf nen kaffee zeit hast


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Ralf,

Katja hat zum Nitritpeak ja schon alles gesagt,
ebenso zu Mittelchen, die meist nur Sympthome,
aber nie Ursachen für Unregelmäßigkeiten beseitigen
können.

Wenn mal Zeit ist lies das mal in Ruhe:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500

Da steht alles wichtige über die Zusammenhänge in
einem Teich und bewahrt einen vor so manchem
Fehler.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Lichti (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

So,

nun habe ich erstmal den Rand ein wenig geändert ( jedenfalls vorne)
Und Swupp ist die Plane weg......


----------



## Lichti (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Moin,

jetzt ist es Amtlich 

mein Teich wird größer.......
Tiefe wenn möglich bei unseren Boden ca. 1,20 cm
breitere Flachwasserzonen usw.

Also alte Plane raus (ist schon einmal geklebt worden) und neue rein 
Und dann wird gebuddelt 
Aber erst einmal alles raus


----------



## Lichti (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Moin,

so fing alles an..... Bild 1

dann habe ich ja den kleinen ein wenig erweitert... Bild 2

Gestern habe ich dann alles abgeräumt....schitt Wetter Bild 3
und danach habe ich angefangen ein wenig zu Buddeln Bild 4
Aber vorher noch der Schreck,Plane kaputt und Wasser unter der Plane,.. Bild 5


----------



## Lichti (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

hier noch meine Helfer ... Bild 1

dann habe ich noch ein wenig weitergebuddelt.....Bild 2
aber ich mußte im Rahmen bleiben....wegen der Regierung
Tja und dann war er fast fertig,größere Flachwasser Zone,Tiefe auf 1,20 cm und breitere Ränder... Bild 3
Und da es "vielleicht " Regnen sollte habe ich alte Planenstücke über die Baustelle gelegt.
Totaler Schwachsinn :crazy , die Plane ist ja überall Undicht  
aber man sieht die Veränderung, nicht  viel aber der Mensch freut sich 


Morgen kommt die neue Plane rein.......


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Ralf,
gut bebildert, man kann es als "Forist" leicht nachvollziehen.
Deine beiden Helfer, Bild 1, sind ja allerliebst
Terrier, die Buddler vor dem Herrn.... hoffentlich fällt ihnen nicht irgendwann ein nachschauen zu müssen, ob mittig unter eurem Teich vielleicht ein paar Mäuschen leben
Viel Freude an eurem Teich,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Lichti (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Neue vom Niederrhein*

Hallo,

so jetzt ist es fast vollbracht 

nur noch die Umrandung,dann ein paar Ufermatten,1,2,3 Pflanzen und der Reier kann kommen 
Der Teich sieht zwar nicht viel größer aus,aber das Volumen stieg von 2500 auf 4500 Liter. 
Jedenfalls haben sich meine 20 Fischis gefreut über soo viel Spielwiese.

Das kleine blaue Becken war unser Asylheim


----------

